# My new Lil' Mate fishing cart



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

I've been using a dolly/handtruck type fishing cart for several years. After many modifications, including Roleeze wheels and umpteen weight reducing measures, the cart was still heavy, it was hard to mount rods so they didn't hit you in the head when pulling it, and when you tilt it forward to pull it, you're bearing a lot of the weight instead of the axle. Since I travel 500 miles plus to surf fish, I need something similar to a Fish-n-Mate, only smaller for easier transport. 

This is my new surf fishing cart, the Lil' Mate. I already had the Roleeze wheels, so yesterday I picked up a stainless steel axle rod, cut it to fit, and voila! I now have the Mini-Me to the Fish-n-Mate Sr. and Jr. 










With the Roleeze, it actually weighs less than the factory weight of the cart. Factory wheels and axle - 14lbs vs Roleeze wheels and s/s axle - 12.5lbs.
I can't wait to try this thing out on an upcoming Panhandle trip.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'm jealous of your wheels man!! If you're doing that 500 miles by truck, you can always get the "caddy" for the Fish-N-Mate which fits right in your receiver. Assuming that you have a trailer hitch.. I'm sure you already knew about the caddy, but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks, drawinout. The cart breaks down easily. Cotter pins hold the wheels on and loosen a few nuts and slide the axle out. It's gotta be easy to fool with as I have enough headaches with a wife and teenagers on a road trip. 

Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------

